# Erwachsenengilde sucht Tanks!



## Deutrius (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

schön, dass Dich dieser Thread aufmerksam gemacht hat! 
Damit Du weißt, ob unsere Gilde die richtige für Dich sein könnte, erfolgt zunächst,

----------------------------------

*... eine kleine Gildenvorstellung: *

Wir sind eine seit 4 Jahren bestehende Casualgilde mit ca. 60 Accounts / 225 Chars, die sich Phoenix nennt und aus erwachsenen Spielern (Durchschnittsalter ca. 35 Jahre) besteht. Wir haben Familie, Job, Studium oder sogar alles zusammen und deshalb nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zu spielen. Unsere Hauptspielzeit ist zwischen ca. 19:00-1:00 Uhr und es sind durchschnittlich ca. 20-30 Leute abends online. 

Unsere Gilde zeichnet sich durch einen sehr guten Zusammenhalt, eine gute Stimmung und die Gemeinsamkeit aller Spieler vor allem Spaß zu haben und zwar rundum - ingame, im TS und im Forum - aus. Wir sehen dieses Spiel als ein Hobby, aber erfreuen uns natürlich dennoch oder gerade deswegen an gemeinsamen Erfolgen. 

Wir spielen PvE, PvP und RP: 

Im RP-Bereich machen wir vor allem gelegentliche Events, im PvP-Bereich gehen einige BGs und einige Arena. 

Im PVE sind vor allem gildeninterne Ini´s beliebt. Die Raids, die 2-3 Mal die Woche stattfinden, gehen wir grundsätzlich gildenintern. Hier entwickeln wir uns gemeinsam mit der Gilde, den Spaß und die gegenseitige Unterstützung immer vorangestellt. 

*..dann eine kleine Suchaktion:*

Wir wollen uns nicht sehr vergrößern, suchen aber im Tankbereich Unterstützung durch Spieler, die Spaß an der Freud und der Gemeinschaft haben und bei Wipes nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was wir nicht suchen/bieten:*

Wir suchen keine Gildenhopper, OMFG, Heilschlampe, Roflkopter, ich muss um 20 Uhr ins Bett und genauso wenig bieten wir geclearte Raids innerhalb weniger Stunden. Auch die Bosse, die im T11 Content von uns bereits alle gelegt wurden, sind nicht für jede Gildengruppe an jedem Abend innerhalb weniger Stunden eine Selbstverstänlichkeit. Bei uns kann gerne mal alles etwas länger dauern, wir wipen und lachen und machen uns vorallem aus dem gemeinsamen Erlebnis ein Erfolg.

Falls wir Dein Interesse geweckt haben, freuen wir uns, von Dir zu hören. Ingame, in unserem Forum oder auch per TS. Fragen kannst Du uns natürlich auch gern stellen. 

Vielleicht ja bis bald. Wir freuen uns auf Dich! 

----------------------------------

*Kontakt *
*Gilde*: Phoenix 
*Homepage*: phoenix-hort.de/
*Fraktion*: Allianz 
*Realm*: EU Todeswache 
*Derzeit gesucht*: Alle Klassen - bevorzug noch 1-2 Schurken - Magier sind wir jedoch eher überbesetzt


----------



## Deutrius (17. Juli 2011)

PUSH


----------



## Deutrius (5. August 2011)

PUSH


----------



## Deutrius (8. August 2011)

PSUH


----------



## Röhrrich (16. August 2011)

PUSH


----------



## Deutrius (24. August 2011)

Push


----------



## Deutrius (16. September 2011)

Da wir an unseren Raidtagen gerne 2 10er Schlachtzüge laufen lassen wollen, suchen wir noch nach 3-4 Heilern (alle Klassen)


----------

